# Pay cheque for MP's



## b_carn (9 Feb 2006)

I was wonderinf if anyone can tell me how much military police make per year, or month.  Before or after taxes just kinda curious and I cannot find any info on this site about it, just on the Canadian Forces website but that pay chart doesnt make much sence so if someone can just tell me the monthly income or yearly income that would be great.  I am just trying to figure out if as a MP I will make enough money to get a house or if I will have to keep renting. Any info you can tell me will help.

Cheers


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Feb 2006)

After you finish trades training you will be promoted to acting cpl and as an MP you would be earning specialist 1 pay, which starts at $4386 a month before deductions.  No one will be able to provide you exact info on how much those deductions will be cause it will vary, and they are based on a number of things, not all of which can be listed.


----------



## b_carn (9 Feb 2006)

Hatchet Man

Thanks for your help that is the info I needed.


----------

